# old shotgun parts



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I have an old LeFever Nitro Special SxS with no fore grip. Anyone know where I might get one?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Whitetail Gunsmithing in Loudonville might be able to help you. He found a source for a very old 22 clip I needed.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried Whitetail Gunsmithing, Loudonville, Ohio in an MSN Yellow Pages search but turned up nothing.

I emailed The Gunrunner in Burton. They said it's a tough one; do a Google search and be prepared to spend some time looking.

I found a place that lists them for sale ($44), but they are currently out of stock. Numrich Gun Parts Corporation, West Hurley, NY.

I'll find one someday. The gun was my great-uncle's and was my first shotgun.


----------



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

Try NCP Products in Canton. He might be able to get it. If not I'm sure he can make it. Go to www.mach-one.com Only thing it might be a little expensive.
Good luck


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

this site may be worth a shot.there's usually alot of guns and parts for sale listed.
www.gunsamerica.com


----------

